# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2013



## PCGH_Marco (26. April 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2013 ist ab      sofort    online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 2.   Mai 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware     teilweise  einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games   Hardware   06/2013 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf   Fragen und      Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-06-2013-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...lte-der-pcgh-06-2013-haben-euch-gefallen.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (26. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 06/2013: Haswell vor dem Test, Geld sparen durch Overclocking, Ultra-HD & Downsampling, Two Worlds 2-Vollversion*

Auf Two Worlds II freue ich mich schon. Eigentlich habe ich es direkt zum Release gekauft, aber irgendwie ließ sich das Spiel nach einer Windows-Neuinstallation nicht mehr installieren. So kann ich es nochmals ausprobieren


----------



## derP4computer (26. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH 06/2013: Haswell vor dem Test, Geld sparen durch Overclocking, Ultra-HD & Downsampling, Two Worlds 2-Vollversion*

Geld sparen durch Übertakten, im nächsten Heft steht dann "jetzt die neuen Intel CPU´s kaufen und Strom sparen". 
Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich im Urlaub Zeit für die Ausgabe.


----------



## dynastes (27. April 2013)

Interessante Themen, aber ich persönliche freue mich schon sehr auf den Haswell-Release, wobei ich zusätzlich hoffe, dass sich die Gerüchte um die GTX 700-Serie zumindest hinsichtlich der Veröffentlichung im Mai bewahrheiten werden - beides wird sicherlich einiges an interessantem Lesestoff produzieren, online wie im Print. 

Ansonsten ist leider aktuell wenig Bewegung im Hardwaremarkt, Ivy Bridge, Vishera, die dazugehörigen Plattformen sowie AMDs Radeon HD 7000- und Nvidias GTX 600-Serie haben ihr Optimum halt erreicht ...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2013)

Bei mir ist sie schon da 
Allerdings vermisse ich schmerzlich einen Nehalem Vertreter in den CPU-Test der letzten Ausgaben. 
Ich meine alte Phenoms werden auch immer wieder mitgestestet, nen i7-860 aber nicht. Naja muss ich mich wohl mit abfinden.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2013)

Du kannst doch als Maßstab einen i7 930 nehmen. Der ist auf dem Niveau deiner CPU.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst doch als Maßstab einen i7 930 nehmen. Der ist auf dem Niveau deiner CPU.


 
Naja schon. Allerdings trifft das nicht in allen Bereichen zu. Wenn man sich beispielsweise mal die Energieeffizienztests der letzten Ausgabe anschaut.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2013)

Das ist richtig aber Lynnfield ist eben inzwischen völlig uninteressant geworden. Du musst dich halt an ähnliche CPUs orientieren.
Oder ständig aufrüsten sodass du immer das Neuste hast.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber Lynnfield ist eben inzwischen völlig uninteressant geworden. Du musst dich halt an ähnliche CPUs orientieren.
> Oder ständig aufrüsten sodass du immer das Neuste hast.


 
Sockel 1366 sowie die Phenoms sind aus technischer Sicht auch völlig uninteressant geworden. Grade weil AMD diese CPU Architektur nicht weiterführt.
Dennoch sieht man sie in fast jedem Artikel.


----------



## matti30 (27. April 2013)

die Sache mit der Aida Vollversion find ich ja gut, aber warum nur 180 Tage?  365 Tage wären doch viel besser


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. April 2013)

Naja wenn du mehr bezahlen willst 

Bis jetzt finde ich das Heft ganz gut (so weit ich bis jetzt gelesen hab). Aber warum ist der BF Heroes-Code nur für Royals gültig? Wäre das nicht gegangen, dass man den für beide Parteien einlösen hätte können?


----------



## unthinkable (27. April 2013)

Ich bin froh dass das Heft heute schon angekommen ist, hatte befürchtet dass es erst am Montag kommt, weils ja erst ab Donnerstag im Handel ist. Bei FCAT blick ich noch nicht ganz durch, muss ich wohl nochmal lesen


----------



## BikeRider (28. April 2013)

Mein Heft ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. April 2013)

Mir hat die Ausgabe sehr gut gefallen, speziell die Tabelle zum OCen.
Da habe ich allerdings einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: Warum fehlt die HD7870 Boost? Das wäre mit Sicherheit eine weitere "grün" markierte Karte, die per OC die Leistung einer HD7970 erreicht und eine Ersparnis von > 100 EUR aufweist...

Bei dem Preview-Test von Metro: Last Light hätte ich mir zumindest noch  einen Quervergleich zu einer HD7970 gewünscht...wäre interessant  gewesen, ob die Radeon von der größeren Speicherbandbreite und mehr VRAM  profitiert.

Und die nVidia-"Beilage"...naja 
Die war auf der Vorderseite übrigens nicht als "Anzeige" deklariert, auf den anderen Seiten schon.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Freu mich auf die pc zus.stellung


----------



## kühler (29. April 2013)

Vorab ein Lob. Es ist wieder ein sehr interessantes Heft. Besonders der Artikel zum Haswell Prozessor hat mich sehr interessiert. 

Im Fazit S.57 schreibt ihr:   "_... Im Endeffekt ist Haswell ...  für den Desktop-Bereich auf Steroide gesetzt worden._" Was meint Ihr wohl damit? 
Auch ein Blick in den Duden oder Wiki bringt mir keine Erleuchtung. 
>Gruppe biologisch wichtiger organischer Verbindungen < 
Hmm. Ich denke es wird schon nicht wichtiges gemeint sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. April 2013)

kühler schrieb:


> Vorab ein Lob. Es ist wieder ein sehr interessantes Heft. Besonders der Artikel zum Haswell Prozessor hat mich sehr interessiert.
> 
> Im Fazit S.57 schreibt ihr:   "_... Im Endeffekt ist Haswell ...  für den Desktop-Bereich auf Steroide gesetzt worden._" Was meint Ihr wohl damit?
> Auch ein Blick in den Duden oder Wiki bringt mir keine Erleuchtung.
> ...


 
Steroide sind vor allem Wachstumshormone - soll heißen, Desktop-Haswell ist eine "aufgepumpte" Version einer Notebook-CPU - mehr Takt, mehr Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## kühler (29. April 2013)

Danke für die Übersetzung. 
Aber:  Wenn es primär eine Notbook CPU wird (mit integrierten Spannungswandlern), würde ich erwarten das wenigstens die Leistungsaufnahme nicht steigt. 
Warten wir das nächste Heft ab. Da werden hoffentlich weitere Dateils veröffentlicht. 

Ich fände eine treffendere Bezeichung im Fazit besser, die weniger Interpretationsspielraum des Lesers offen lässt. 
Aber wie gesagt, es ist wieder ein super tolles Heft!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Allerdings vermisse ich schmerzlich einen Nehalem Vertreter in den CPU-Test der letzten Ausgaben.


Sind im neuen Parcours [samt Note] wieder drin, im Index übrigens auch.



kühler schrieb:


> Vorab ein Lob. Besonders der Artikel zum Haswell Prozessor hat mich sehr interessiert.


Danke!



kühler schrieb:


> Im Fazit S.57 schreibt ihr:   "_... Im Endeffekt ist Haswell ...  für den Desktop-Bereich auf Steroide gesetzt worden._" Was meint Ihr wohl damit?


(Anabole) Steroide sind synthetisches Testosteron und sorgen bei der Einnahme für einen drastisch erhöhten Muskelaufbau bei entsprechender Eiweißzufuhr, was in Leistungssteigerungen resultiert (Doping). Wie "M4xw0lf" schon sagte, hier ist gemeint, dass Haswell für Desktop ein "aufgepumpter" Mobile-Chip ist.



kühler schrieb:


> Wenn es primär eine Notbook CPU wird (mit integrierten Spannungswandlern), würde ich erwarten das wenigstens die Leistungsaufnahme nicht steigt.


Mehr Takt geht idR mit mehr Spannung und somit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme einher, auch wenn iVR zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sind im neuen Parcours [samt Note] wieder drin, im Index übrigens auch.




Freut mich, aber was heißt das genau?
Das wieder ein Vertreter in mehr eurer Artikel vorkommt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

Ja, zumindest der 760er ist geplant (einfach verbreiteter als der 860er). Mit der Zeit kommen sicherlich auch wieder weitere CPUs hinzu.


----------



## Marcimoto (29. April 2013)

FEHLER GEFUNDEN  
S. 72 habt ihr zum Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 geschrieben: "Als einziges Board im Test [...] verfügt das G1.Sniper M3 über Onboard-Sound, der sich mit einer günstigen GRAFIKKARTE messen kann." 

Nun zum Heft. m.M.n. sehr interessante Themen, auch zu Downsampling und Mainboards. Ich bin aber auf die nächste Ausgabe gespannter, genau wie die meisten anderen hier wegen den neuen Releases


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ja, zumindest der 760er ist geplant (einfach verbreiteter als der 860er). Mit der Zeit kommen sicherlich auch wieder weitere CPUs hinzu.


 
Wäre halt interessant ihn je nach Thema auch mal wegen SMT zu sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

Da ändert sich wenig, bei MT bringt's was und in Spielen idR nichts oder bremst.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. April 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Da ändert sich wenig, bei MT bringt's was und in Spielen idR nichts oder bremst.


 
Es waren schon manche Situationen in der Print in denen mir der Vergleich zwischen i5 und i7 gefehlt hatte. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr die genauen Situationen aber ich kann sie ja mal aus den alten Prints raussuchen wenn du willst.
Mich würde halt auch mal interessieren ob und inwiefern sich SMT von Nehalem zu Sand/Ivy/Haswell verbessert/verändert hat.
Also beispielsweise i5-750 und i7-860 bei gleichen Takt und ebenfalls i5-3570k und i7-3770 bei gleichen Takt und dann halt ob da Unterschiede feststellbar sind. Aber so wichtig ist mir das nicht.
Mir würde schon reichen wenn man den i5/i7 Nehalem nicht ganz weglassen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2013)

Je höher die IPC, desto niedriger ist tendenziell der Einfluss von SMT - Ausnahme Haswell da hier eine 4te ALU für Integer vorhanden ist.


----------



## BikeRider (30. April 2013)

Mein Heft ist da (Montag Morgen) Gefällt mir, was ich beim ersten überfliegen gelesen habe.


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2013)

Habe mein Heft auch gestern erhalten, beim ersten Überfliegen sind mir schon eine Menge interessanter Artikel aufgefallen, hatte aber gestern leider nicht die Zeit, mich diesen ausführlicher zu widmen.


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2013)

Erstmal danke für die recht ausführliche Berichterstattung über Oculus Rift.

Da ich selbst seit einiger Zeit die platte 2D Spielewelt verlassen habe und ausschließlich nur mehr 3D Vision nutze, interessieren mich Themen bezugnehmend auf die dritte Spieledimension umso mehr.

Ein paar Fragen meinerseits stellen sich aber noch:

Im Heftartikel und auch auf der Homepage wird ja von einem dezenten Hype bzgl. Oculus Rift gesprochen.

*Seht ihr denn diese Art der Technologie als massentauglich an, um hypegerecht in entsprechenden Stückzahlen abgesetzt werden zu können?* Im Homepagevideo (Oculus Rift im Hands-on-Test: Wie gut ist die Virtual-Reality-Brille?) spricht Daniel ja @3:15 von Schwindelgefühlen schon nach kurzer Zeit.

*Vielmehr interessieren würde mich, ob Daniel bis dato Vorerfahrungen mit 3D Vision gesammelt hat?*

Ich selbst sehe Oculus Rift ja als eine 3D Vision Advanced Technologie an. 3D Vision Newbies haben oftmals mit Schwindelgefühlen zu kämpfen, welche sich erst nach einigen Wochen und dem damit verbundenen Training einstellen. Vielmehr sehe ich diese Problematik dahingehend mit Oculus Rift.

*Haben mehrere eurer Redakteure Oculus Rift getestet und vorallem gab es Probanden mit 3D Vision Vorerfahrungen?
Wenn ja, gibt es diesbezüglich (auf Grund von 3D Vision Vorerfahrungen) Unterschiede hinsichtlich der Verträglichkeit?

*Viele Fragen meinerseits, ich habe diese einmal fett markiert. Wäre super wenn ich diesbezüglich ein Feedback bekommen würde.

Thx auf jeden Fall nochmals, dass ihr euch einem neuen Thema entsprechend widmet!


----------



## ssgtocb (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo allerseits! 
Habe eine Frage zum OC- Artikel. 
Bei einer BCLK Erhöhung wird der Ram automatisch mit übertaktet, dieses Verhalten wird im Text aber mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
 Kann es dadurch nicht zu ungewollten Instabilitäten kommen wenn zwar der Takt nicht aber die Spannung des Ram erhöht wird? 
Wie seid ihr bei eurer Erprobung der Übertaktung des i5-3570k vorgegangen?
Mfg Oliver


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Mai 2013)

Warum werden im Artikel "Flotte Zocker Maschinen" - Gaming Notebooks (Seite 80–84) nur Laptops mit Intel CPU getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2013)

Welche AMD-APU hält CPU-seitig mit einem mobilen IVB-i5 mit? Leider keine.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Mai 2013)

Wenn es denn nur die CPU wäre. Eine AMD Grafikkarte sucht man jedenfalls in der Notebook Übersicht (6 Notebooks "Auszug aus Testtabelle") auch vergebens.
Alles nur Intel und Nvidia.

Hätte mir da einfach mehr gewünscht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2013)

Hmmm, da musst du mal Marco fragen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Mai 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Hätte mir da einfach mehr gewünscht.


 
Wir auch, das kannst du uns glauben. Wenn die Hersteller aber keine passenden Geräte in diesem Preis- oder Leistungsbereich sampeln können oder wollen, sind uns die Hände gebunden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (1. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Je höher die IPC, desto niedriger ist tendenziell der Einfluss von SMT - Ausnahme Haswell da hier eine 4te ALU für Integer vorhanden ist.


 
Bedeutet also dass der Unterschied in Games sehr gering ist? Natürlich mit wenigen Ausnahmen versteht sich.
Anders gesehen müsste sich der i7 4770k im Cinebench etwas besser vom i5 absetzen können oder?
Oder liegt der Unterschied nur wieder im messbaren Bereich aber weniger im "merkbaren"?


----------



## ssgtocb (1. Mai 2013)

Bitte um Antwort, danke.



ssgtocb schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Habe eine Frage zum OC- Artikel.
> Bei einer BCLK Erhöhung wird der Ram automatisch mit übertaktet, dieses Verhalten wird im Text aber mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
> Kann es dadurch nicht zu ungewollten Instabilitäten kommen wenn zwar der Takt nicht aber die Spannung des Ram erhöht wird?
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bedeutet also dass der Unterschied in Games sehr gering ist? Natürlich mit wenigen Ausnahmen versteht sich. Anders gesehen müsste sich der i7 4770k im Cinebench etwas besser vom i5 absetzen können oder? Oder liegt der Unterschied nur wieder im messbaren Bereich aber weniger im "merkbaren"?


Da der 3770K und der 4770K gleich takten, ist der Unterschied in Spielen wohl eher gering, Ausnahmen könnten BF3 und C3 sein. Zudem messbar, merkbar wohl kaum (best case dürften so +15 % sein).


----------



## cesium137 (2. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Da der 3770K und der 4770K gleich takten, ist der Unterschied in Spielen wohl eher gering, Ausnahmen könnten BF3 und C3 sein. Zudem messbar, merkbar wohl kaum (best case dürften so +15 % sein).



Bliebe dann noch die Frage nach dem OC-Potenzial. Eine CPU die bei gleichem Takt vielleicht 5-10% mehr Performance bietet ist erst mal uninteressant.
Interessant könnte es werden wenn sie unter 24/7 Konditionen noch mal 10% mehr OC-Potential hat - auch deshalb war ja Sandy Bridge so ein Sprung.

Von Ivy ausgehend müsste der 4770er dann problemlos luftgekühlt knapp 5Ghz bewerkstelligen (ausgehend von 4,5 bei Ivy)


P.S: Ausgabe 6/2013 ist gelungen - klasse Ausgabe, informativ, gut gefüllt, Respekt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Mai 2013)

Es ist immer noch 22 nm, aber optimiert - jedoch mehr Transistoren ... mit LN2 sind hier über 7 GHz drin.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Mai 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Warum werden im Artikel "Flotte Zocker Maschinen" - Gaming Notebooks (Seite 80–84) nur Laptops mit Intel CPU getestet?


 
Wir haben den Herstellern nur das Budget vorgegeben, das ist dabei herausgekommen.


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Mai 2013)

ssgtocb schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Habe eine Frage zum OC- Artikel.
> Bei einer BCLK Erhöhung wird der Ram automatisch mit übertaktet, dieses Verhalten wird im Text aber mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
> Kann es dadurch nicht zu ungewollten Instabilitäten kommen wenn zwar der Takt nicht aber die Spannung des Ram erhöht wird?
> ...




Hallo,

es stimmt, dass beim Anheben des Referenztakts auch der Speichertakt angehoben wird. Da bei aktuellen CPU-Board-Kombinationen allerdings üblicherweise sehr viele Speicherteiler zur Auswahl stehen, lässt sich dieses Problem relativ gut umgehen. Zudem haben wir uns bei allen Beispielen im Artikel auf eine Übertaktung per Multiplikator konzentriert, um Probleme wie das genannte zu vermeiden. 

Beim i5-3570K haben wir schrittweise den Multiplikator erhöht. Erst danach haben wir den Referenztakt angehoben, um das absolute Taktmaximum auszuloten. Wie im Artikel beschrieben, ist bei Ivy-Bridge-CPUs ohnehin bereits meistens bei 105 MHz Referenztakt bereits für alltagstaugliche Ergebnisse Schluss.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Scalon (2. Mai 2013)

Ich habe eben Downsampling an Hand des Textes durch geführt. Die 1440p gingen problemlos, als ich jedoch die 2280x1620 versucht habe (anfangs mit 60 dann mit 50 Hz), wurde bei 60 Hz der Bildschirm schwarz und die Auflösung wurde zurück gesetzt. Bei 50 Hz bekam ich einen BlueScreen wobei dadurch glaube ich "hs_err_pid5116" im Downsample Ordner entstanden ist. Durch den BlueScreen wurde die Auflösung irgendwie angenommen, aber nicht wirklich unterstützt, sodass ich nur über den abgesicherten Modus und dort per Systemwiederherstellung ins "normale" Windows kam, da sonst in 1620 gestartet wurde die jedoch nicht funktionieren.

Hatte ich eben einfach nur Pech (Java Problem) oder läuft die Auflösung einfach nicht?
Error im Anhang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

Heya,

wie im Text beschrieben, kommt man mit einer Radeon derzeit nicht zuverlässig über 2.560x1.440 (spezifizierte 16:9-Auflösung) respektive 2.720x1.530 (Eigenbau). 2.880x1.620 lief bei uns auch gar nicht oder nur mit heftigen Bildfehlern. Mein Tipp: Belass es vorerst bei 2.720x1.530, bis AMD was ändert. Das bringt gegenüber Full HD schon einiges. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> mit LN2 sind hier über 7 GHz drin.


 
Ich kenne nicht viele, die LN² zu Hause liegen haben.
Daher würde ich eher die OC Fähigkeit unter einem normalen Luftkühler interessieren.
Gibt es schon Hinweise, ob Intel den IHS wieder verlötet?


----------



## Scalon (2. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Heya,
> 
> wie im Text beschrieben, kommt man mit einer Radeon derzeit nicht zuverlässig über 2.560x1.440 (spezifizierte 16:9-Auflösung) respektive 2.720x1.530 (Eigenbau). 2.880x1.620 lief bei uns auch gar nicht oder nur mit heftigen Bildfehlern. Mein Tipp: Belass es vorerst bei 2.720x1.530, bis AMD was ändert. Das bringt gegenüber Full HD schon einiges.
> 
> ...



Habe es jetzt nochmal probiert und es läuft  Habe allerdings eben noch festgestellt das die Modi die nicht angezeigt werden können noch angewählt waren (wahrscheinlich durch das Treiberdowngrade entstanden) -> es läuft jetzt  und zwar alle mit 60 Hz


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

Bei dir läuft 2.880x1.620 mit 60 Hertz?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Scalon (2. Mai 2013)

Nein das bekomme ich nicht hin bzw habe es noch nicht versucht. Zumindest laufen jetzt 1440 und die Eigenbau Lösung (beide in CS Go, im BS:I Benchmark konnte ich bisher nur 1440 auswählen). Morgen werde ich es weiter versuchen auch mit dem 1.5 auf 1.5


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2013)

Falls du Erfolg hast, gib Bescheid. Ich will dir den Spaß nicht nehmen, aber es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Scalon (3. Mai 2013)

2.880x1.620 gehen weder mit 60, noch 30 oder gar 20 Hz nicht.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass es AMD nicht nur bei der in Kenntnissetzung belässt, sondern auch etwas unternimmt, sonst könnt ihr ja freundlich nachbohren bis sich etwas tut


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2013)

Das tun wir, keine Sorge. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Mai 2013)

@Raff

Ich hab eine xfx hd7950 dd black edition.
Wollte mal fragen ob ich bei der grafikkarte den voltlock umgehen?
Oder wie kann ich sie sonst am besten overclocken?

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Mai 2013)

Den Artikel ab Seite 48 finde ich sehr interessant.
Der zeigt eigentlich recht deutlich, dass die Zeit der Dual Cores langsam aber sicher vorbei ist.

Eine Frage habe ich aber dazu:
Der FX hat ja laut den Diagrammen relativ viel "Nebenleistung" übrig, um den x264 Benchmark durchlaufen zu lassen, ebenso wie der i7 mit SMT.
Doch wo liegen die Prozessoren denn in dem Benchmark? 
In den Diagrammen ist nur die Spiele Leistung aufgelistet, aber nicht die Benchmarkleistung.
Hätte mich jetzt sehr interessiert, ob der FX im Benchmark dann mehr leisten kann als der i7, da der i7 ja nur durch SMT 8 Threads hat, während der FX schon seine fast 8 Kerne in die Waagschale werfen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Mai 2013)

Der FX-8350 ist mit wie ohne Last schneller.


----------



## MarsGamer (3. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir die DVD-Ausgabe am Kiosk besorgt und musste zuhause leider feststellen, dass die DVD am Rand (also sozusagen in der "Mitte" der Daten) einige Beschädigungen aufweist, als ob eine runde Feile schräg dran langezogen worden wäre. Kann ich die DVD umtauschen oder auf eine andere Weise eine neue bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Mai 2013)

Logisch, du musst auf der defekten DVD nicht sitzenbleiben! Wie du einen neuen Datenträger erhälst, ist im Heft auf Seite 6 (Innenseite mittig) beschrieben.


----------



## JackSparrow (3. Mai 2013)

Ich fand Raffs Kommentar "Keine Steam Version? Kauf ich nicht!" top  Den Satz hab ich auch schon oft gehört. Ist schon interessant wie die anti DRM Welle vor nicht all zu langer Zeit grosse Empörung verursachte und nun machen sich tatsächlich viele aus Bequemlichkeit (automatische updates,überall mit eigenen Spielständen zocken... abhängig. Ich besitze auch einen Steam account, leider nicht immer zu vermeiden, aber wenn möglich lieber eine gute DVD/Bluray Version ohne Online und DRM Zwang. Wie bei MP3 schon geschehen gibt es genug Wege als User zu zeigen, dass wir das nicht hinnehmen wollen. Die Industrie jammert und jammert immer wieder über die ach so grossen Verluste durch illegalen Downloads etc....aber letztlich...selbst schuld wenn wir durch Bevormundung dazu gezwungen werden. Es gibt bessere Wege, aber heute wird ja schon fast obligatorisch jeder zum potenziellen Verbrecher gestempelt.
Aber wie immer, es wird gejammert aber letztlich doch gekauft...so ändert man nichts.(Ich schliesse mich mit ein) Ein guter Weg seinen Unmut legal zu zeigen...einfach nicht sofort kaufen sondern warten bis das Game alternativ ohne DRM angeboten wird....ist ja nicht schlechter nur weil es schon mehrere Monate alt ist, ansonsten Finger weg...wenn kein Geld mehr fliesst wird immer Umgedacht, leider zum Nachteil der Entwickler die nun mal die Publisher brauchen, gute Arbeit die letztlich durch Steam,EA etc.mit ihrem DRM Wahn zerstört wird...und..diese "Kopierschutzmasnahmen" kosten letztlich auch Geld...wer finanziert es? WIR


----------



## DarkBlue (4. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,
in meiner Abo Ausgabe fehlt zwischen Seite 66 und 67 der Premium-Code für 'Battlefieldheros.com'.
Die Heftinnenseite von S. 66 & 67 weist auch keine Spuren auf (Papierreste o. ähnliches), dass man vermuten kann das bereits beim Heftdrucks nichts hinzugefügt worden ist.

An wen soll ich mich wenden (gerne auch mit Foto von der Heftinnenseite)


----------



## MarsGamer (4. Mai 2013)

@DarkBlue: Hast du denn die DVD-Ausgabe abonniert? Ich denke nämlich, dass der Code nur bei der Ausgabe mit DVD dabei ist (es sei denn, das gilt nur für den Code für Two Worlds)...


----------



## MarsGamer (4. Mai 2013)

@PCGH_Stephan: Danke, daran hate ich noch gar nicht gedacht (ohne jede Ironie!)


----------



## Scalon (4. Mai 2013)

@ Raff

mit dem Soft TH Tool kann ich die 1530 problemlos überwinden (@ CS Go)  Zwar ist dann Steam nur noch ein Viertel mal so groß, nicht bilschirmfüllend und ich kann dort nichts anwählen, aber die Auflösung wird angenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2013)

Ja, aber wie wie wir im Artikel darlegen, ist das "nur" für DX9-Spiele ein gangbarer Weg (der zudem mit Crossfire Probleme macht). Über Custom Resolutions ist Downsampling kompatibler. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## freibier47906 (5. Mai 2013)

Hoi,

habt Ihr mich dieses Mal bei der Auslieferung des Heftes vergessen,oder hat vielleicht die Post geschlampt? Bei mir ist jedenfalls nichts angekommen. Kann man da noch irgendwas machen?


----------



## Healrox (5. Mai 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> FEHLER GEFUNDEN
> S. 72 habt ihr zum Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 geschrieben: "Als einziges Board im Test [...] verfügt das G1.Sniper M3 über Onboard-Sound, der sich mit einer günstigen GRAFIKKARTE messen kann."



Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Ob sie wohl damit gemeint haben, das der Soundchip Spulenfiepen und Lüfterrauschen in sämtlichen Variationen besonders gut wiedergeben kann? 



JackSparrow schrieb:


> Ich fand Raffs Kommentar "Keine Steam  Version? Kauf ich nicht!" top  Den Satz hab ich auch schon oft  gehört. (...)



Naja, naja, naja. Also mir geht das Gelaber links und rechts am allerwertesten vorbei (nicht das von JackSparrow - die allgemeine Diskusion). Bin seit 2006 bei Steam und hatte nie Probleme - im Gegenteil. Kann nicht sagen, das ich da irgendwie gegängelt werde. Oder ich kriege was nicht mit. Gerade als (ehemaligen) Besitzer eines Gamingnotebooks war Steam einfach die Beste Plattform um Spiele zu kaufen und diese wirklich überall zu spielen, ohne die CDs/DVDs mitschleppen zu müssen. Für alte Schätzchen, die man für ein paar € kauft, kommt automatisch eine vorkonfigurierte Dosbox mit, die zu 95% spontan ohne Probleme läuft. Mittlerweile ist modden in der Regel auch kein Problem mehr. Ich hatte bei allen Spielen, wo ich Wert drauf gelegt habe, die Möglichkeit, auf die englische Version zu wechseln. Das geht bei weitem nicht bei jedem retail Titel. Vor allem kann man jedes Spiel auch wirklich spielen, wenn es raus kommt.
Über EA und SimCity weiß ja jeder bescheit. Diablo III ist auch nicht so lang her. Ich war aber auch dabei als es Ubi mit Uplay geschafft hat ein release eines 2x Spartenspiels (1. Sparte: Simulation; 2. Sparte: U-Boot [Silent Hunter 5] also kann man wohl kaum von einem Ansturm sprechen) mit always-online-DRM vor die Wand zu fahren. Sowas gab es bei Steam einfach noch nicht.
Klar, es gab auch Disaster. Angebotene Spiele wurden gepullt, man mußte AGB änderungen akzeptieren um Zugang zu seinem account zu haben (DAS war mal ne echte Schweinerei) aber insgesamt steht imho Steam im Mistbau/Leistungsverhältniss immernoch sehr gut da.

Für mich ist Steam einfach eine furchtbar praktische Plattform um Spiele zu beziehen. Aber ich gehöre wohl zu einer Minderheit, die für ihre Spiele Geld bezahlt. Viele Kopierschutzmaßnahmen machen keinen Sinn, aber Steam als größten Online Publisher zu bashen ist auch nicht immer richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Mai 2013)

freibier47906 schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> habt Ihr mich dieses Mal bei der Auslieferung des Heftes vergessen,oder hat vielleicht die Post geschlampt? Bei mir ist jedenfalls nichts angekommen. Kann man da noch irgendwas machen?


 
Ja, E-Mail an abo@computec.de schreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2013)

Healrox schrieb:


> Naja, naja, naja.



Was mir an Steam missfällt sind insbesondere zwei Punkte:
a) Dass alle Spiele komplett mit „dem“ Account verknüpft sind. Wenn mal etwas passiert, was zur Account-Sperrung führt, sind alle meine Spiele betroffen und ich bin auf Valves Gnaden angewiesen - wenn ich Pech habe, könnt's ja schon reichen, wenn mich jemand erfolgreich des Cheatens bezichtigt.
b) Dass der Offline-Modus nicht dauerhaft vernünftig funktioniert. Alle paar Wochen kommt dann eine Meldung, ich müsse doch jetzt mal online gehen, um Spiel XYZ wieder spielen zu können. Gerade beim seltener genutzten Notebook ist das ziemlich blöde, wenn man bei Schwiegerelterns ohne Internet hockt - weswegen man Steam gerade im Offline-Modus hat - und dann gesagt bekommt: Nö, heute zockst du nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was mir an Steam missfällt sind insbesondere zwei Punkte:
> a) Dass alle Spiele komplett mit „dem“ Account verknüpft sind. Wenn mal etwas passiert, was zur Account-Sperrung führt, sind alle meine Spiele betroffen und ich bin auf Valves Gnaden angewiesen - wenn ich Pech habe, könnt's ja schon reichen, wenn mich jemand erfolgreich des Cheatens bezichtigt.
> b) Dass der Offline-Modus nicht dauerhaft vernünftig funktioniert. Alle paar Wochen kommt dann eine Meldung, ich müsse doch jetzt mal online gehen, um Spiel XYZ wieder spielen zu können. Gerade beim seltener genutzten Notebook ist das ziemlich blöde, wenn man bei Schwiegerelterns ohne Internet hockt - weswegen man Steam gerade im Offline-Modus hat - und dann gesagt bekommt: Nö, heute zockst du nicht.


 
Ich hatte auch vor kurzem das Problem, dass bei Steam noch eine mittlerweile abgeschaltete Maildresse von mir eingetragen war, und ich dann durch früh einsetzende Demenz auf die Passwort-Zurücksetzung angewiesen war - blöd nur, wenn der Link dazu ins digitale Nirvana gemailt wird, weil die Adresse inzwischen tot ist, man aber um die Mailadresse zu ändern wiederum eingeloggt sein muss, wozu ich den Link aus der Mail brauche... und so weiter. 
Letztendlich musste ich dann zwei oder drei Tage auf die Änderung der Mailadresse durch den Steamsupport warten.


----------



## Healrox (6. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was mir an Steam missfällt sind insbesondere zwei Punkte:
> a) Dass alle Spiele komplett mit „dem“ Account verknüpft sind. (...)
> b) Dass der Offline-Modus nicht dauerhaft vernünftig funktioniert. Alle paar Wochen kommt dann eine Meldung, ich müsse doch jetzt mal online gehen, um Spiel XYZ wieder spielen zu können. (...)



Punkt "a)" wird natürlich immer wieder genannt und ist natürlich richtig. Anscheinend kann man noch Pseudonyme bei Steam verwenden, allerdings habe ich den Sinn nicht verstanden. Andererseits: Was gibt es denn für Alternativen? Klar, ist das  heikel, vor allem im Laufe der Zeit. Wenn man sich hier und da ein Spiel gekauft hat, selbst wenn es reduziert war, läppert sich da eine Menge Geld an. Da wäre es schade, wenn mit dem Account irgendwas passiert. Allerdings ist die Chance das so ein "worst case" eintritt doch recht gering. Eine ungerechtfertigte Cheateranzeige reicht da auf dauer nicht, aber du hast schon recht: Die Möglichkeit mal eben bei Steam vor verschlossenen Türen zu stehen erzeugt unbehagen.

zu "b)" Das habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht mitbekommen. Bin wohl doch öfters online, als ich dachte.
Da sieht man mal wieder, das jeder seine eigene Sichtweise und durch seine Gewohnheiten auf spezielle Probleme stoßen kann. Da hab ich es wohl gut, weil ich genau im Mainstreammasse von Steam sitze, da es bei mir so gut funktioniert.


@M4xw0lf
Dein Problem ist einerseits versändlich (hab einige accounts zu denen ich nur Zugang habe, indem ich mir ständig neue Passwörter zusenden lasse. Stichwort: Digitale Demenz).
Andererseits kannst du nicht wirklich sagen das der Fehler bei Steam lag, oder? Eine geänderte Emailadresse die du nicht angibst, können sie nicht bedienen. Sowas kann nur  
Wobei 2 Tage auf Support warten, wenn man zocken will natürlich ewig lang sind.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Mai 2013)

ronrebell schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die recht ausführliche Berichterstattung über Oculus Rift.
> 
> Da ich selbst seit einiger Zeit die platte 2D Spielewelt verlassen habe und ausschließlich nur mehr 3D Vision nutze, interessieren mich Themen bezugnehmend auf die dritte Spieledimension umso mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Habe keine Erfahrung mit 3D Vision. Aber was du schreibst stimmt schon, Kollegen die Oculus Rift sehr lange benutzt haben, berichtet, dass sie weniger anfällig für Schwindel usw. waren. Ist anscheinend Übungssache, wobei ich behaupte, dass nicht jeder das wirklich verträgt. Ob die Technik massentauglich ist, ist ebenfalls fraglich, dazu ist das Thema zu komplex und noch in der Kinderschuhen.


----------



## Polyethylen (10. Mai 2013)

War, wie auch letzten Monat, wieder ein tolles Heft!
Es hat mir eigentlich sehr vieles gefallen (z.B. das Overclocking-Special, Downsampling, Oculus Rift), vor allem der FCAT-Benchmark. Der wurde auch gut erklärt, wodurch es meiner Meinung nach, obwohl ich auf dem erstem Blick gedacht habe: "Oh Gott, wer soll das verstehen", sehr gut verständlich war. Der ganze Multitasking-Test war insgesamt auch sehr gut, vor allem, da ich immer gedacht habe: Bevor ich spiele, muss ich jedes andere Programm schließen, damit die FPs nicht abkacken. Gut, letztenendes habe ich es nie so gemacht, aber der Test hat mir Gewissheit gebracht, dass ich keine FPS verschenke 
Was muss man sonst noch erwähnen? Ach ja: Die einzigen Artikel, die mich nicht interessiert waren, sind: der Test zu den Kopfhörern, Notebookkühlern, Battlefield Heroes und The Witcher 3. Das liegt aber nicht an euch, sondern an dem Desinteresse meinerseits 

Fazit: Ein solides Heft, wo sich die Euros gelohnt haben!


----------



## Marcimoto (11. Mai 2013)

@Raff Bei meiner Radeon HD 6950@6970 hat Downsampling per Downsampling GUI leider nicht funktioniert. Nicht einmal in der High-Res Auflösung 2560*1440.
Ich habe den alten 12.11 Beta 11 Treiber genauso installiert, wie du es vorgemacht hast. Nur wenn ich dann die Auflösung umstelle und es bei Windows von Full HD in die High Res bringen will, stellt Windows automatisch auf 1920*1200 um. Wenn ich es dann nochmal probiere wird mir die im Anhang folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt. Auch bei Spielen funktioniert es nicht wie gewünscht. In Far Cry 2 wird ebenfalls nur max. 1920*1200 angenommen und in Far Cry 3 geht es nur im Fenstermodus und sieht schrecklich kantig aus 

Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß,

Marcy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Mai 2013)

Mysteriös! Ich kenne das Problem nicht, aber spiel doch mal im Catalyst Control Center an den Skalierungseinstellungen (GPU-Skalierung an/aus). Nervig: Das lässt sich nur bei einer nicht-nativen Auflösung verändern.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Marcimoto (18. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht brauche ich ja auch diesen Monitortreiber. Ich probier das heute mal aus 

EDIT: JUHUU! Neuer Monitortreiber hat gewünschten Erfolg gebracht


----------



## Dragonskull (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich will heute auch mal ein Feedback abgeben, bzw. ein paar Anregungen für die Zukunft bringen. Fangen wir mal mit dem Besten an. Für mich der absolut beste Test des Hefts war die "ultimative" Vergleichsübersicht der Intel-Boards nach Preiskategorien. Gerade die Staffelung in verschiedene Preiskategorien ist positiv zu sehen und die Kategorien wurden meines Erachtens nach auch sinnvoll eingeteilt.

Weniger gefallen hat mir dagegen der Artikel "Geld sparen durch Overclocking". An und für sich war der Ansatz des Artikels gut. Die Fragestellung ist aber meines Erachtens nicht vollkommen klar. Wenn man durch Übertakten Geld sparen will, dann sollte doch nicht nur der Preis der Hardware (im Vergleich zur durch Übertaktung erreichten Leistung) eine Rolle spielen, sondern auch der Mehrverbrauch der übertakteten CPU/Grafikkarte?! Hier wäre eine Übersicht interessant gewesen, wie viel mehr Strom denn nun die einzelnen Komponenten verbrauchen und evtl. noch eine Rechnung wie viel Euro, ob sich das unterm Strich (günstigere Anschaffung vs. Mehrbedarf an Strom) überhaupt rechnet. Ohne diesen Punkt allerdings scheint mir der Artikel irgendwie unvollständig.

Ansonsten war die Ausgabe etwas durchwachsen, wenig für mich persönlich interessantes dabei. Gut fand ich den Test von Multitasking, SSD's und Ultra-HD. Vom Haswell-Bericht hatte ich mir irgendwie mehr erwartet und vielleicht (angesichts der bislang etwas enttäuschenden Mehr-Leistung des CPU-Parts) ein paar Info, wie die Roadmap nach Haswell aussieht. Zugegebenermaßen sind das aber wohl Info's, die ihr selbst auch noch nicht so 100% haben könnt.

Der Rest der Ausgabe war für mich eher weniger interessant, kann ja aber für andere Personen (z.B. Audiofans) ganz anders sein. Ich fände es schön, wenn man bei zukünftigen OC-Vergleichen meine oben angeführten Gedanken berücksichtigen könnte.

Gruß
Dragonskull


*Edit:* Gerade noch 2 Kleinigkeiten eingefallen. Erstens, warum gibt es eigentlich keine Vergleichsübersicht mehr bei der die CPU's ausschließlich nach Spiele-Performance bewertet werden? Die "gemixte Variante" ist für den "Durchschnitts"-Spieler, der kaum Anwendungen braucht etwas irreführend. Zweitens, angesichts des Online-Artikels über Rücklaufquoten ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hardw...ischer-Haendler-Hardware-Komponenten-1070298/ ), wäre es vielleicht ganz gut, diese bei den Tests zu vermerken oder in die Note einfließen lassen. Ließt man nämlich die Tests, sind z.B. Samsung SSD's nicht wirklich überragend, angesichts der geringen Rücklaufquote würde ich sie aber als besser bezeichnen als die meisten "Testsieger", die nur ein Fitzelchen mehr Leistung, dafür aber weniger Haltbarkeit bieten.

*PS:* Das ganze ist übrigens Meckern auf hohem Niveau, allgemein kam bisher kein anderes Computer-Magazin an die PCGH heran. Aber vielleicht geht es ja noch etwas besser 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hardw...ischer-Haendler-Hardware-Komponenten-1070298/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Mai 2013)

Dragonskull schrieb:


> Vom Haswell-Bericht hatte ich mir irgendwie mehr erwartet und vielleicht (angesichts der bislang etwas enttäuschenden Mehr-Leistung des CPU-Parts) ein paar Info, wie die Roadmap nach Haswell aussieht. Zugegebenermaßen sind das aber wohl Info's, die ihr selbst auch noch nicht so 100% haben könnt.


Wir hatten in den vergangenen Ausgaben mehrmals Roadmaps, was nach Haswell kommt und du findest eine kompakte Roadmap jede Ausgabe am Anfang der CPU-Seiten.



Dragonskull schrieb:


> Erstens, warum gibt es eigentlich keine Vergleichsübersicht mehr bei der die CPU's ausschließlich nach Spiele-Performance bewertet werden? Die "gemixte Variante" ist für den "Durchschnitts"-Spieler, der kaum Anwendungen braucht etwas irreführend.


Die gibt es *Online*, wir überlegen uns aber, wie wir das auch im Heft umsetzen können.


----------



## Dragonskull (21. Mai 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die gibt es *Online*, wir überlegen uns aber, wie wir das auch im Heft umsetzen können.


 
Die Online-Variante kenne ich. Aber meines Wissens gab es die früher doch auch im Heft. Wurde dann irgendwann abgeschafft, ich vermute mal aus Platzgründen. Ist trotzdem schade drum, da ich gerne mal das aktuelle Heft zur Hand nehme und nachschlage aber nicht jedes Mal den PC dafür anmachen will


----------



## LTB (28. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,

die Ausgabe 06/2013 hat mir persönlich mal wieder besser gefallen als andere Ausgaben davor 

Ich habe dennoch eine Frage. Und zwar zum Artikel "Günstige Pixelschubser". Wenn ihr die Karten auf OC testet wie in der Tabelle angegeben (OC test bei 10,15,20% bestanden) ist das ohne oder mit Spannungsanhebung? Denn mir ist aufgefallen das ihr in der Testtabelle "Radeon HD7790: Takskalierung" solche OC Werte nehmt die nicht eine eurer Karten im Test bestanden hat.  Die einzige Erklärung wäre für mich das ihr in der Tabelle an der Spannung gespielt habt und in den Tabellen nicht....

Was ich auch noch super fände wenn ihr multi GPU Karten in den Leistungsindex der GPUs mit rein nehmen könntet dabei bleibt natürlich die schnellste single GPU bei 100% um einfach die Übersicht und Vergleichbarkeit zu wahren und die MGPU Karten dann halt bei was auch immer zB 150%/180% Indexwert.

Gruß


----------



## lalaker (29. Mai 2013)

Bei den günstigen Pixelschubsern ist mir auf Seite 26 beim Crysis 3 Benchmark aufgefallen, dass z.B. die MSI GTX650Ti Boost schneller als eine AMD 7870 oder GTX660Ti sein soll, immerhin recht potente Spiele-Chips.

  Wurde hier mit unterschiedlichen Treibern getestet, bzw. auf alte Benchmarkwerte zurückgegriffen oder ist die GTX 650Ti Boost tatsächlich schneller als die GTX660Ti?

  Im „Multitasking“-Artikel ist auf Seite 51 ein Balkendiagramm zu finden, welches für den AMD X6 1100T bei einer Belastung von 2 Kernen (x264 Benchmark) die Minimum-FPS für Crysis 3 mit 28 angibt.

  Das darüber liegende Liniendiagramm zeigt scheinbar durchschnittliche FPS und da liegt der AMD X6 1100T bei rund 13 Frames.

  Nun ist es in der Mathematik bzw. Statistik meines Wissens nach unmöglich, dass ein Minimalwert über dem Mittelwert liegt, daher frage ich mich was hier passiert ist?

  Die Linie sollte laut den Balken nicht so stark absacken.


----------



## LTB (30. Mai 2013)

...und nochmal ich.

und zwar ist mir folgendes Aufgefallen.
Im GPU Leistungsindex erreichen folgende Karten bei *1920*1080 in Skyrim mit 4xMSAA* folgende durchschnittliche FPS Werte:

-Titan 86 FPS
-HD7970 Ghz 50 FPS
-GTX670 53 FPS

Im Artikel um Downsampling habt ihr auch diese GPUs mit Skyrim in *FullHD mit 4xMSAA* getestet und kommt auf folgende durch. FPS:

-Titan 137 FPS
-HD7970 Ghz 107 FPS
-GTX670 88 FPS

Ihr benutzt hier die Benchmark Sequenz "Secundas Sockel", aber selbst wenn ihr für den Single GPU Index den "Weißlauf lauf" nutzt dürften bei gleichen Einstellungen (Ich gehe hier von maxed Details mit 4xMSAA aus, so wie es beschrieben wurde) der Unterschied nicht so dermaßen auseinander liegen. Und ich habe mit 4xMSAA auch durch. mehr FPS als im Index angegeben, mit 4xSSAA sollte es ca. hinhauen eure FPS Werte im Index.
Wäre Super wenn ihr hier kurz Klarheit schaffen könntet. Danke!

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Mai 2013)

Wir testen Skyrim i.d.R., also auch für den Leistungsindex mit Supersample-Antialiasing. Da scheint sich wohl ein Fehler bei der Beschreibung im Indexfuß eingeschlichen zu haben und lange Zeit nicht bemerkt worden zu sein. Danke, dass du uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast!


----------



## LTB (31. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Ich habe noch ein Fehler, der bei mir mit der Testdatenbank auftrifft. Wenn ich die Grafikkarten nach Leistung oder etwas anderes sortieren lasse kommt folgender Fehler (siehe Bild)

Darf ich das Bild eigentlich einfach so posten? Bitte korigiert mich hier, es kommt ja aus der Datenbank die es nur per DVD gibt


----------



## Uha_Nein (28. Dezember 2013)

@ Raff

ja ich weis, es ist schon etwas spät,

habe mir das mit dem Downsampling über den Treiberwechsel probiert. Alten Treiber installieren, Auflösung ergänzen, Test, i.O.

nachdem ich dann den Treiber 13.11 installierte hat es die zusätzlichen Auflösungen entfernt.

Hat AMD diese Möglichkeit jetzt auch "dicht" gemacht oder liegt es an mir?

System: i7 2600k, MSI R7970 Lightning Boost Edition, Asus VG248Q (HD Auflösung, 144Hertz) über Displayport


Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet
funktioniert leider auch nicht bei mir und Kumpels

Es ist wirklich Schade, ärgerlich das AMD diese Möglichkeit um die Leistung ihrer Modelle voll auszunutzen verhindern. Habt ihr ja zum Test der 290X angemerkt.


----------

